# Jennifer Decker



## Mandalorianer (21 Mai 2010)

Suche Bilder von Jennifer Decker , finde von Ihr leider nix 

Hier mal ein paar Daten von Ihr 

Jennifer Decker (* 28. Dezember 1982) ist eine französische Schauspielerin.
Decker feierte 2002 mit Steve Suissas L'Amour dangereux ihr Fernsehdebüt, als sie neben Nicolas Cazalé die weibliche Hauptrolle spielte. Weitere Filmaufgaben folgten, als sie 2006 in einigen größeren Rollen für das französische Fernsehen auftrat; sie spielte Hortense de Beauharnais in Jean-Marc Vervoorts Joséphine und die Marina in Ilan Duran Cohens Les Amants du Flore, einem Film über das frühe Leben Jean-Paul Sartres und Simone de Beauvoirs.
Sie hat unter anderem in der Schweizer Komödie Jeune Homme und im Kriegsfilm Flyboys – Helden der Lüfte mitgespielt.
Ihr neuester Film ist Oskar Roehlers Roadmovie Lulu und Jimi. Darin wird sie von der deutschen Schauspielerin Julia Stoepel synchronisiert.

Filmografie

2002: L'Amour dangereux
2003: Jeux de haute société
2003: Trop plein d'amour
2005: Joséphine
2006: Les Amants du Flore
2006: Jeune Homme
2006: Flyboys – Helden der Lüfte
2007: Hellphone
2006: Jeanne Poisson, Marquise de Pompadour
2008: Lulu und Jimi
2009: Erreur de la banque en votre faveur

Gruss das Gollum


----------



## awfan1234 (21 Mai 2010)

Ist sie vielleicht die hier?








Quelle: Google


Edit: Hier sind Bilder aus den Filmen Hellphone, L'Amour dangereux und Lulu and Jimi. Hoffe ist die Richtige


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2010)

Guckstu hier *KLICKMICH*



und *HIER*


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Mai 2010)

*:thx: Dir awfan für die tollen Bilder von Jennifer *


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2010)

Komisch dass man so wenig von ihr findet. Ich werde die Augen offen halten.http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=538414#post538414


----------

